# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video >  τι μπορω να κανω με ενα χαλασμενο DVD player????

## Pefres

Γεια σε ολους και καλη σαρακοστη!
Εχω ενα χαλασμενο DVD player (κινεζικης μαρκας) GVG DVX 420
που υποστηριζει divx
μπορω να το εκμεταλλευτω καπως για να του συνδεω ενα USB memory
η να του βαλω ενα κοινο ΑΤΑΡΙ drive

το drive του δεν ειναι ide
αλλα σκεφτηκα μηπως υπαρχει καποια αντιστοιχια......

τι μπορω να κανω????

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

το καλυτερο να το βαλεις στην ανακυκλωση

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

κατευθειαν στον ποιο κοντινο καδο...

----------


## Pefres

ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις
αλλα με ενδιαφερει να το εκμεταλλευτω καπως....

----------


## -nikos-

βγαλε τα σερβο που κινουσαν τα δισκακια και μετα πετα το
ποτε δεν ξερεις,μπορει να σου χρειαστουν σε μελοντικη κατασκευη[π.χ. τηλεκατευθηνομενο παιχνιδι]

----------


## Nemmesis

εγω εχω μανια και με τα παλμοτροφοδοτικα... οποια συσκευη και αν εινια για πεταμα και εχει σε χωριστη πλακετα το τροφοδοτικο το κραταω...

----------


## Pefres

ειναι σε ξεχωριστη πλακετα
οποτε το εχω υποψιν μου σε περιπτωση μη περαιτερω χρησης....
δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να βαλω κανα ATAPI drive εεεε???

----------


## PATENTAS10

Επίσης μπορείς να κρατήσεις και το υπέρυθρο LED. Τώρα για το DISPLAY δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να το χρησημοποιήσεις καπου αλλού, αν ξέρει καποιος και διαβάσει το μήνυμα ισως μπορει να προτείνει κατι.

----------


## Κοπρίτης

Κρατα και το κουτί, αν το μετατρέψεις λίγο κάνει για γραμματοκιβώτιο. Α! και έναν ιμάντα αν έχει, κρατα τον κι αυτόν για κανά μαρούλι στο ψυγείο (άμα τα δένεις κρατάνε περισσότερο)

----------


## palmoservice

Θα παρεις που θα παρεις άλλο DVD... 
...κρατας την πλακετα.... 
αν βρεις...αγοραζεις αλλο ενα ιδιο :Blink: ....
 και προσπαθεις να κανεις κατι τετοιο: 
http://membres.multimania.fr/gvgdvx420/

----------


## Pefres

και τι κανω με αυτο????

----------


## palmoservice

το αυτονόητο... περνας αρκετες ευχαριστες ωρες με το κολλητηρι... και... 
(αν καταλαβαινω καλα τη σελιδα απο τις εικονες καθοτι δεν γνωριζω 
Γαλλικά...) αποκτας και ενα DVD που παιζει σχεδον τα παντα...  :Smile:

----------


## aris285

Τι λετε ρε παιδια θα παει τζαμπα το DVD.
 Σπυρο μπορεις να τα βγαλεις ολα απο μεσα βαζεις και μια σχαρα απο πανω ριχνεις τα καρβουνα μεσα και ετοιμο το μπαρμπεκιου.
βαζεις και τα σερβο που εχει για να σου γυρνανε το κρεας και τελειωσες.

----------


## JOHNY+

Βγαλε το λασερ .

----------


## mystaki g

> Α! και έναν ιμάντα αν έχει, κρατα τον κι αυτόν για κανά μαρούλι στο ψυγείο (άμα τα δένεις κρατάνε περισσότερο)


 καλο!---

----------

